# Technical delete question



## SoonerCTD (Jan 20, 2020)

I recently purchased a 2014 CTD with 110,000 miles from State Farm as an insurance total. When I bought it, I knew it had already had the delete and tune performed on it. Absolutely love this car! It had minor front fender and bumper damage and was repaired very quickly. But enough about that.

I plan to drive this car until it quits. With the EPA cracking down on the deletes where those parts are almost impossible to find and the tune even harder to find, I was wondering if and when the time comes that my current CTD reaches the end of the road, can I take all the delete components off of this car along with the ECM and other necessary control modules and install them on a lower mileage car? I realize the VIN #'s are locked to the tune, so I was curious if that VIN locked ECM could be installed on another car at a later date? Sorry for the questions, just curious if I could put my delete on another Cruze when the time comes.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

That is a very good question! How deep would you have to go to make another car think it is your car....? Hmmmm


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

It'd probably be easier to replace whatever is broken on the current car. I'd imagine, at the least, BCM, ECM, TCM, Radio, etc?


----------



## SoonerCTD (Jan 20, 2020)

I thought about that too MP81. I don't mind replacing a major part from a donor vehicle if it should break as I can buy a badly wrecked CTD when I need one at a salvage auction in the future. But, If I wreck the CTD I have now bad enough where its not feasible to repair, I'd want to take the parts off of it and put it on a newer un-wrecked Cruze that doesn't have the delete yet.


----------

